# Today I Shall Mostly be: Going to the Post Office



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

So today is role reversal day I shall be taking things to the postman, and exacting revenge on every slow old person and penny arcade collector I have ever had to stand behind in a Post Office queue.

  

2014-02-24 11.39.46 by charliejeal, on Flickr

There are unfortunately 8 of you that will get your stuff posted tomorrow, as I ran out of padded envelopes yesterday so need to buy some more. This was simply down to where your name appeared on the lists as myself and Eyedee worked our way through them starting at number 1 on the IMS list and then did all the Gaggia stuff including baskets after that. Many apologies.

If something you have ordered isn't in the package it's my human error, made as I had to take some stuff out of it's envelopes to address them, don't panic it will be here with me so just pm me and let me know.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Much appreciated Charlie. And thanks to eyedee!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well after spending more time and more money than I have ever spent in a Post Office other than taxing my car most of the stuff is on it's way I had to bring a couple of parcels home with me as it's a lot cheaper to send over 1kg by Collect Plus than Royal Mail so once the stuff I didn't have envelopes for is packed and addressed the last stuff will go out tomorrow.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

A big thank you for your efforts


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

Yay!

Thanks Charlie


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I had my Berghaus Expedition 85 litre rucksack full to the top of the snowlock and small box with me as well. It was really quite funny to hear all the OAP's tutting etc because they had to wait for the only other assistant, who was also helping with sorting the proof of postage stuff out lol.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Charlie


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you Charlie. Much appreciated for your efforts and those who have helped out to have made this possible.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Charlie. Massive effort which will make a lot of people very happy.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Epic mission&#8230; cheers Charlie


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

And it's just arrived here.







Thanks.

Big difference in weight comparing the brass plate to the aluminium one. Will be interesting to play with it later. Luckily I haven't switched my espresso machine on yet, so a quick scrub and then a switch to the new one and then in ~45 minutes - playtime!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Mine arrived today, thanks again


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

@ Flibster,

I was gobsmacked by the weight of them as the suppliers website doesn't list that, they're close to 250g each and all 33 of them were in 1 plastic bag, so when I picked that up to remove it from the box I was rather surprised to say the least.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

My wand has landed







Having spent the last 2 months slowly getting my head around extracting espresso successfully, I can now start trying to learn the dark art of micro foaming and pouring.

Massive thanks for your Herculean group buy Charlie. I am indebted to thee


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Have mine been sent yet? =( was eagerly waiting for the postman to knock on my door today. Guess i'll have to wait until thursday then. But thanks anyway, Charlie, =D the forum should hand you an Appreciation Award.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just another 'thank you' Charlie. Perfect timing as I had my Son in Law's Classic up on the bench this morning for descale & Puly backflush.

The new dispersion screen is a perfect fit lovely piece of kit after the tatty aluminum that was there.

My imagination or is it a tad thicker then the original?. Still able to get 20 grams into the basket.

Just made my first espresso of the afternoon on it, Compass Coffee Java Jampit Hit, lovely result hard to tell the difference to the La Spaz.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

My IMS basket and screen arrived today. I'm very pleased with them so far

Thanks Charlie


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Charlie and eyedee

Stuffs arrived and being tested already


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

Want to give another thanks to Charlie.

The dispersion blocks and filter arrived today and fits well in my Gaggia Achille. Very happy with the results too.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Many thanks Charlie arrived today

Will have a play with dispersion screen tomorrow:good:


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Got mine today thanks Charlie


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Just another 'thank you' Charlie. Perfect timing as I had my Son in Law's Classic up on the bench this morning for descale & Puly backflush.
> 
> The new dispersion screen is a perfect fit lovely piece of kit after the tatty aluminum that was there.
> 
> ...


Did you also go for a basket? Screen make a lovely pattern but need to play some more to see if any improvement.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Southpaw said:


> Did you also go for a basket?


No - he already had a larger basket.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Received my bits. Many thanks Charlie.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Fitted the shower screen for the Strega this morning with relative ease. The old one came out quite easily with gentle persuasion using a flat head screwdriver, popped the IMS screen in, a quick purge and ready to go. I must say combined with the basket I have noticed a smoother less acidic mouth feel, anyone else noticed any differences?


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Goodies arrived thanks Charlie. All fitted and about to have a play.


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

I also received my stuff today! Thank you very much Charlie. I cannot wait to spend some time brewing with new toys


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

IMS 14/40g basket received with thanks Charlie

Roll on weekend as I have a lot of coffee time planned


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Arrived today. Thanks. Have posted in the Gaggia Forum about the differences with the brass plate. Should be interesting.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Bits received. Thanks Charlie.

I noticed a creamier mouthfeel with the first shot I pulled earlier 18-22g basket (but it ran a bit fast so the actual taste was off).

Screen was easier to clean also.

Bit more experimentation needed.

Also, my countersunk screw now protrudes from the showerscreen on my Silvia so need to get a different type...


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

New shiny plate, nice steamy wand.

Thanks C!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

received 20g basket amd shower screen they look good hopefully get a chance to use them at the weekend.

Thanks Charlie


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've discovered that at the same grind level I have to tamp a touch harder using the IMS 14/20g rather than the VST 20g


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Hurray, mine's here and it's safe and sound. Apparently, I didn't know the postman could do this. He left it in a safe area in my back door, because no one's at home to answer the door. But it's okay for me. As long as it's there and unharmed. I doubt someone who sneak up to my backyard and look for anything valuable to grab...

thanks again, @CharlieJ.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Still not got mine hopefully here tomorrow for a weekend play


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Got mine safe and sound. Cheers C


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

For those who ordered puly or Cafiza your parcels went via the Collect Plus 3-5 day service as royal fail wanted a crazy price for them being bulky and over 1kg.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the update Charlie thought mine had went walkabout but can now accost any deliveries in my street

robert


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Mine came this week. Massively impressed with the Grindz. Many thanks Charlie


----------

